# The New AFX Mega-G Plus Chassis - Part 1



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's my first article covering the the new AFX Mega G Plus chassis.

-Paul

The New AFX Mega G Plus Chassis Part 1


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

great observance and comparison..too bad the stamp on the chassis did not say.....made in USA..thanks


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the write up!!! RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, spell check reeked chaos on the article. The motor is actually an FN20 (not sure why it changed that). The rest are the result of me posting last night way past my normal bedtime.

Thanks Dean for catching the motor number and he also mentioned the new guide pin location, being further forward. I'll match up more of those details in the second article.

Also, Steve strongly recommends breaking the motor in at a lower speed for about 30 minutes. Once the brushes seat in, the motor has about a 10% increase in power/performance.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for catching the typo's guys. Corrections made and article reposted. I'm much more awake and alert now 

-Paul


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Maybe I missed something on this post or the other, but where can you buy these?

Thanks for the leads on the stores that have them. Just waiting to see if a buddy is going to order so we can combine our orders. I love the idea fo the can motor


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Any of the hobby dealers that carry the AFX will carry these. They are a brand new release and have just recently, like this week, started hitting the stores and online shops. I think several have mentioned Lucky Bob's as a source.

-Paul


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

BRS hobbies also has them. Sure other stores will as stock makes it way down stream. At this point I think only the formula 2 pack and infinity set are available, but the giant set is coming very soon. Hopefully other cars will as well.

Charlie


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Are there any changes to the bodies, besides the taller formula 1's?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Not that I know of (at least for now). Even on the Formula bodies the changes are very slight. Looking at similar bodies (MG, MG+) side by side it is hard to see the differences. The mounts have moved slightly and the front MG+ wing is not as wide, but other than that they look the same to me. There may be other smaller changes, but they are not drastic.

Charlie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Great review as usual Paul. Tom Stumpf


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Good review, good info, thank you........


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Good review, the can motor reminds me of the tycopro chassis
jco


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm keen to get my hands on these. I just pre-ordered a new Super International. Hope they get here soon. :hat:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Just saw where a few more MG+ are available. Chevy SS and Ford Fusion. Think they are just now getting to the hobby shops. Lucky Bobs appears to have them, but as of yesterday no pictures.

Charlie


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Spoke with Steve this week and here's the release list from AFX and the expected dates:

21021 Two Pack-Formula 
Here now-at Distributors-should be at Dealers

21025 White Paintable-Fusion 
Here now -at Distributors-should be at Dealers

21026 Two Pack-Stockers 
Here now -at Distributors-should be at Dealers

21028 White Paintable-Chevy SS 
Here now -at Distributors-should be at Dealers

21024 Stocker-Ford Fusion #74 
Arrives around Feb 20th-Should be at Dealers around end of Feb

21030 Mercedes C9 #61 (Coll Ser) 
Arrives around Feb 20th-Should be at Dealers around end of Feb

21027 Stocker-Chevy SS #46 
Arrives by end of April

-Paul


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Paul!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Pictures of the new Chevy SS and Ford Fusion on my web site thanks to Steve.

Charlie
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Paul, always read your Great reviews & photos! The new "circuit chip for power transfer", please tell me they are not going digital like the larger scale slot cars but it is still an analog chassis? Can't wait for your review of the 120 controllers. ..RL


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

XracerHO said:


> Paul, always read your Great reviews & photos! The new "circuit chip for power transfer", please tell me they are not going digital like the larger scale slot cars but it is still an analog chassis? Can't wait for your review of the 120 controllers. ..RL


Don't think you have any worries about them going digital. The chip in the MG+ cars is simply to cut down on EMF emissions so the cars would pass the new federal mandates. Without that, Racemasters could not sell them in the U.S. 

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you Sir .......


----------

